# Educate me on Damasko Please?



## Valtonio

As the title goes.... Can some knowledgeable Damasko members please help me learn a bit more about the brand ? I initially had my mind set on a DA 36 however the more I look into the Damasko models the more intrigued I become!!. In members opinions are there certain models which would be classed as the ultimate model ? Also one of the negatives that keeps popping up is the mediocre lume, is this true with all models or only some. I definitely feel that the damasko is for me in terms of durability and looks I'm just hoping members can give me a better insight into the brand as a whole. That way I will hopefully be able to shortlist models which will suit me for years to come!!!!

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark

Since you are unable or unwilling to do your own research I would start with the link below and look at the "Technologies" tab.

The DA36 is one of their most popular models but the lume is not long-lasting.

Homepage | DAMASKO | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


----------



## boomguy57

I've had three damasko models and have tried on one more. They are, taken on the whole, good value. The list of technology they put into their watches is amazing. I think I'll always have one in my watch box. 

But...

I can say that the lume is consistently disappointing. From such a hardcore tool watch I really would expect more. 

Also, the case design is pretty basic. They seem like they were designed by engineers who know how to make this proprietary steel, and invented self-lubing gaskets, etc etc, but know less about watch design. Their cases always come off as slab-sided, chunky and unrefined. (I'll probably get killed for this.) 

Finally, I've also seen, in almost every damasko I've owned, inconsistencies: most often is lume that is unevenly applied. Again, they seem to be missing that light touch that separates other tool-watch makers, like Sinn. Side by side, the whole sinn range exudes elegance and refinement (for what they are, tool watches; they're not ALS or Patek) that Damasko lacks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres

Chris Stark said:


> Since you are unable or unwilling to do your own research I would start with the link below and look at the "Technologies" tab.
> 
> The DA36 is one of their most popular models but the lume is not long-lasting.
> 
> Homepage | DAMASKO | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


Never let down by my da36 ten year old lume , or my Dc56 or Da34, I can know the time ALL Night long.


----------



## StufflerMike

What information can't be filtered from this forum and the Damasko web site ?


----------



## Chris Stark

Happy Acres said:


> Never let down by my da36 ten year old lume , or my Dc56 or Da34, I can know the time ALL Night long.


I own a DA36 and the lume is not the best but it's one of my favorite watches.

Edit: No scratches at all, not one anywhere, looks like new.


----------



## wtma

Valtonio said:


> As the title goes.... Can some knowledgeable Damasko members please help me learn a bit more about the brand ? I initially had my mind set on a DA 36 however the more I look into the Damasko models the more intrigued I become!!. In members opinions are there certain models which would be classed as the ultimate model ? Also one of the negatives that keeps popping up is the mediocre lume, is this true with all models or only some. I definitely feel that the damasko is for me in terms of durability and looks I'm just hoping members can give me a better insight into the brand as a whole. That way I will hopefully be able to shortlist models which will suit me for years to come!!!!
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The link Chris Stark posted should give you enough information about what differentiates a Damasko watches from others, and this forum will tell you what enthusiasts have to say about them. About the lume, if you're worried about it you can get the fully lumed white dial Damasko's, generally they are better than their black counterparts. You might also want to consider the models with rotating bezel if you want to make the most out of Damasko, I've heard people say it's one of the best bezels in the industry. Good luck, I hope you find one that you like and can serve you well for years.


----------



## Insanevette

I own the Damasko DA38. Wear it everyday, no matter the occasion. I have taken it mountain biking (falling too), kayaking, camping, amusement parks, ocean, the office and a lot of other places. It has no marks what so ever. 

The lume is decent on mine. Not the greatest, but I can definitely read it throughout the night. Crown action is smooth and feels extremely nice. I also love how it mainly is in house made.

Can't recommend it enough, especially for the active person wanting a mechanical watch.


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S

Valtonio said:


> As the title goes.... Can some knowledgeable Damasko members please help me learn a bit more about the brand ? I initially had my mind set on a DA 36 however the more I look into the Damasko models the more intrigued I become!!. In members opinions are there certain models which would be classed as the ultimate model ? Also one of the negatives that keeps popping up is the mediocre lume, is this true with all models or only some. I definitely feel that the damasko is for me in terms of durability and looks I'm just hoping members can give me a better insight into the brand as a whole. That way I will hopefully be able to shortlist models which will suit me for years to come!!!!
> 
> Thanks guys


Dear Valtonio,

Damasko is a very nice German Brand, they have an amazing technologie, really nice attention to detail, nice built, finished, the crown is amazing and it make the watch strong on almost every single moment. Since we start to work with them here in Colombia, people are super happy with the watches because they can use them on the office, outdoor, beach, pool, etc... and they will not have any damage on it, so I think you should not be affraid to buy a Damasko or be affraid about the Lume, it is a nice Lume that for sure u will see on low light conditions.

Damasko Bezel I think is the best bezel on the market so you will really enjoy using it, it is just amazing!.

If you want my advice buy the watch that you really like, no matter if it has bezel, or not, you will be super happy with it.

By the other side, they are really nice persons, it is a really family company and they have really nice and warm enviroment for the customers.

So go for it!. |>

Best Regards

Un saludo desde Colombia.

Andres Silva


----------



## barnefko

FYI Kontad Damasko himself wears the DC66

I have one of those on my wrist right now and i can tell you that they are amazing in real life.

After drooling over pictures of the DC66 for years i finally got one and i can tell you that none of the pictures on the forums or the net does it justice. Not even the pictures of the worn&wound review can do it justice.

The AR coating is on par with the Breitling Aerospace. It's fantastic, as if the sapphire was not there. The bezelaction is nothing but perfect. The satisfaction of a bidirectional bezel that clicks spot on every single minute marker is hard to describe.

The much described lack of lume may bother some, but the ultimate legibility of the dial makes it possible to read the time with even the smallest speck of light.

My seiko shogun is a lume monster but i have to admit that i have to face a situation yet where I couldn't read the time on my DC66 because of the lume quality.

Si if you wan' t an iconic watch - the damaskos maybe aren't your first choice. But if you want to be in a pretty exclusive club of DC66 owners/Damasko owners and you want to enjoy the ultimate satisfaction of understatement, then go for one of their watches.

As you can guess, I'd recommend the DC66

(Picture taken on my way home in heavy rain...)









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia

Damasko and Sinn epitomize "German" sport watches. Technical, rugged, utilitarian, aggressive, steel, and somewhat clunky. If you are drawn towards the "clunky" Damasko is for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

I think the most iconic Damasko is still the DA 36, I would start with that or the DA 34, DA 38, make sure you get it on the bracelet and give it a try.


----------



## Valtonio

Why would you recommend the bracelet? I really think it looks better on leather, NATO etc? Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty

Valtonio said:


> ...In members opinions are there certain models which would be classed as the ultimate model?...
> 
> ... one of the negatives that keeps popping up is the mediocre lume...


Hey, Valtonio,

To your first question about ultimate models: If by that you mean the most expensive, chronographs with in-house movements, that's easy to find. Otherwise, pick what you like and what works for you, and what you are willing to spend to get it.

Second, there is nothing wrong with the lume. It is not all that bright initially, but it has durability which is more important. At 5AM, Damaskos are still easily legible in the dark.


----------



## parsig9

I have a 46 black and after looking at 100s of posts about Damasko prior to getting one last year I decided. 
They basically make one watch, unlike Sinn.
With Damasko you have to decide:
1. Chrono or not I said no
2. Bezel or not. Yes
3. Color or not Not really and I'd prefer a white second hand
4. In house or not Not

Not too hard really and the value for dollar is amazing. Nice gently used ones for $1000 or so usually.


----------



## wtma

parsig9 said:


> I have a 46 black and after looking at 100s of posts about Damasko prior to getting one last year I decided.
> They basically make one watch, unlike Sinn.
> With Damasko you have to decide:
> 1. Chrono or not I said no
> 2. Bezel or not. Yes
> 3. Color or not Not really and I'd prefer a white second hand
> 4. In house or not Not
> 
> Not too hard really and the value for dollar is amazing. Nice gently used ones for $1000 or so usually.


This is a good guidance when it comes to chosing a Damasko watch. Their product range is actually quite slim. If I may add two or three more things to consider to the above list, they would be:

5. Coated case (damest) or not.
6. Bracelet or not.
7. Numerals or markers.


----------



## rreimer91

parsig9 said:


> I have a 46 black and after looking at 100s of posts about Damasko prior to getting one last year I decided.
> They basically make one watch, unlike Sinn.
> With Damasko you have to decide:
> 1. Chrono or not I said no
> 2. Bezel or not. Yes
> 3. Color or not Not really and I'd prefer a white second hand
> 4. In house or not Not
> 
> Not too hard really and the value for dollar is amazing. Nice gently used ones for $1000 or so usually.


I got the DA46 with 12 hour bezel (easy to track 2nd time zone). Liked it so much I got rid of a DC58 and a Sinn 757 utc.


----------



## Psalty

I like the way Damasko organizes it. Here if English is your language:

Models | Watch-Manufacture Damasko

A few choices not yet mentioned: white or black face, vintage (brown and tan watches), GMT (like no other Damasko I am aware of), and a few other odds and ends.

And then there is the Diver that has been tempting us for how many years now but has yet to appear... and August is ⅔ through. :-d


----------



## whineboy

rreimer91 said:


> I got the DA46 with 12 hour bezel (easy to track 2nd time zone). Liked it so much I got rid of a DC58 and a Sinn 757 utc.


I got the braceleted DA46 with the 60 minute bezel. The bracelet is amazing and, IMHO, blows away any strap.
I work for a multinational company and have gotten used to figuring out the relevant 5 other time zones in my head (-1, -3, +5, +6, +14 (13 during daylight time)). 
The minute bezel means the watch functions as a countdown/countup timer.


----------



## rreimer91

whineboy said:


> I got the braceleted DA46 with the 60 minute bezel. The bracelet is amazing and, IMHO, blows away any strap.
> I work for a multinational company and have gotten used to figuring out the relevant 5 other time zones in my head (-1, -3, +5, +6, +14 (13 during daylight time)).
> The minute bezel means the watch functions as a countdown/countup timer.


Not sure rest of us do that math easily in our heads True on the countdown/countup timer but easy to convert from hours on 12 hr bezel to minutes - just multiple by 5. So best of both worlds either 12 hour bezel imo.


----------



## Chris Stark

wtma said:


> This is a good guidance when it comes to chosing a Damasko watch. Their product range is actually quite slim. If I may add two or three more things to consider to the above list, they would be:
> 
> 5. Coated case (damest) or not.
> 6. Bracelet or not.
> 7. Numerals or markers.


I like that the Damasko line-up is quite slim. Some companies like Omega try to be all things to all people. Nothing wrong with it but I like that Damasko has a certain...niche.

The larger crown on my DA36 makes it easy to wind and set and the other technologies make it a winner all 'round.


----------



## whineboy

rreimer91 said:


> Not sure rest of us do that math easily in our heads True on the countdown/countup timer but easy to convert from hours on 12 hr bezel to minutes - just multiple by 5. So best of both worlds either 12 hour bezel imo.


Yes, i agree, simple math has become a challenge thanks to the American educational system. Let's not even talk about multiplication, that is practically differential equations in complexity.

I really wanted OP to see that the bezels provide different functions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91

whineboy said:


> Yes, i agree, simple math has become a challenge thanks to the American educational system. Let's not even talk about multiplication, that is practically differential equations in complexity.
> 
> I really wanted OP to see that the bezels provide different functions.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha. I have a masters in EE, but it does not mean I want to do math every time I look at my watch.


----------



## whineboy

rreimer91 said:


> Haha. I have a masters in EE, but it does mean I want to do math every time I look at my watch.


Isnt there an app for math ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

I have had a few Damaskos over the years and while they're far from what I'd consider elegant they are pretty much the ultimate tool watch. I wear my DA36 on the bracelet almost every weekend for hiking, camping, garage work, etc. and not a scratch. The A/R has some scratches but only in the right light. I did have it re-lumed but it was to get the numbers lit up, the original lume was adequate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palettj

All the education you need is on this forum, the internet, and You Tube.


----------



## ldo123

asmetana said:


> I have had a few Damaskos over the years and while they're far from what I'd consider elegant they are pretty much the ultimate tool watch. I wear my DA36 on the bracelet almost every weekend for hiking, camping, garage work, etc. and not a scratch. The A/R has some scratches but only in the right light. I did have it re-lumed but it was to get the numbers lit up, the original lume was adequate.


The re-lume job looks good - who actually did it for you?


----------



## asmetana

ldo123 said:


> The re-lume job looks good - who actually did it for you?


Everest Watch Works in Flagstaff, AZ, I had them do the same on my Speedbird 3, very happy with that too. If you didn't know, you'd think they came that way originally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P. Ortiz

Chris Stark said:


> Since you are unable or unwilling to do your own research I would start with the link below and look at the "Technologies" tab.
> 
> The DA36 is one of their most popular models but the lume is not long-lasting.
> 
> Homepage | DAMASKO | Watch-Manufacture Damasko


Hmm. I headed-over to this forum because having just placed an order for a Stowa Marine Original, I also became interested in their Flieger line. That search in-turn, led me to discover Damasko. While I insist on doing my own research prior to making a purchase, I looked at this particular thread because I thought there might be some valuable input from Damasko owners. Maybe that's all the OP was looking for?


----------



## StufflerMike

The forum is full of valuable input. And in addition f826 offers some reviews to flick through. 
The OP asked for the ultimate model ? Here's the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damaskos-flagship-4493941.html

The OP read about the lume. Here's just one thread out of a whole bunch of lume related threads: I was wrong on the Lume!! Bad rap for Damasko.

We discussed bezels, ways of case hardening, am properties, ar-coating pro and cons, SI spring, in-house movements, accuracy, there are reports on Damasko visits (by me, by P & C, Timeless) etc. so " educate me on Damasko" is kind of homework and homework has to be done at home. If there's a question left - just ask.


----------



## Valtonio

stuffler said:


> The forum is full of valuable input. And in addition f826 offers some reviews to flick through.
> The OP asked for the ultimate model ? Here's the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damaskos-flagship-4493941.html
> 
> The OP read about the lume. Here's just one thread out of a whole bunch of lume related threads: I was wrong on the Lume!! Bad rap for Damasko.
> 
> We discussed bezels, ways of case hardening, am properties, ar-coating pro and cons, SI spring, in-house movements, accuracy, there are reports on Damasko visits (by me, by P & C, Timeless) etc. so " educate me on Damasko" is kind of homework and homework has to be done at home. If there's a question left - just ask.


Thanks so much mike and to all the great help & advice!!! It's always disappointing when you get the odd clown making smart remarks! I've learned to just ignore it!!! As I was considering making a large investment I thought it would be useful and sensible to bring myself up to speed on the brand. Thanks again for most comments,advice etc. I ordered a DA 36 yesterday, so will be sure to share some pics when it arrives!! Thanks again for taking the time out of your day to read & reply to my post

Have a great day everyone clowns included! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your DA 36.
Was the second Damasko I bought almost a decade ago. The DC56 was my first.


----------



## Valtonio

stuffler said:


> Congrats on your DA 36.
> Was the second Damasko I bought almost a decade ago. The DC56 was my first.
> 
> View attachment 12449719


That's Beautiful Mike!!! I went for the black case! Can't wait until it comes. Do you think having owned one you tend to buy into the brand ? I'll won't share your answer with my wife BTW! Lol...

Also I would really love to see some more photos if you have any ? Would love to see the 36 with different strap options.

Finally the best of luck with the 36 I hope it gives you years of enjoyment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

More pics here

Image Gallery


----------



## Valtonio

stuffler said:


> More pics here
> 
> Image Gallery
> 
> View attachment 12449781


Thanks mike

Will really enjoy looking through those later!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luksaj S.A.S

Valtonio said:


> Thanks so much mike and to all the great help & advice!!! It's always disappointing when you get the odd clown making smart remarks! I've learned to just ignore it!!! As I was considering making a large investment I thought it would be useful and sensible to bring myself up to speed on the brand. Thanks again for most comments,advice etc. I ordered a DA 36 yesterday, so will be sure to share some pics when it arrives!! Thanks again for taking the time out of your day to read & reply to my post
> 
> Have a great day everyone clowns included! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Valtonio,

Here is some pictures not from de DA36 but the Dh1.0 and the DA20 both with Damest coating hope they work for you.

Best Regards

Andres Silva

View attachment DSC_0062.jpg
View attachment DSC_0082.jpg


----------



## plarmium

One thought about the lume some are considering too weak: There are options out there for re-luming dial and/or hands. In my opinion way better than struggling with an improperly designed case, dial or bracelet - you won't be able to fix this issue by youself so easily.


----------



## Valtonio

Luksaj S.A.S said:


> Dear Valtonio,
> 
> Here is some pictures not from de DA36 but the Dh1.0 and the DA20 both with Damest coating hope they work for you.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Andres Silva
> 
> View attachment 12450057
> View attachment 12450059


Beautiful watches!!! Thanks my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

I love how this thread went from chastising the OP for not doing his own homework to happy Damasko owners sharing their experiences with these fantastic German products. I have a DA44 and I love it. The lume on mine is what I'd consider just barely adequate, and the bezel action is just a little too loose for my taste. But otherwise it's a great watch, excellent timekeeper, and I'm a total nerd for engineering/tech built into tool watches.

Another Damasko feature that I enjoy is the drilled lugs. I don't believe I've seen mention of it in this thread yet, and I believe it's going away on some of the new Damasko products.

I'm happily surprised I haven't seen my pet peeve in this thread yet -- use of the term "over-engineered" to describe Damasko. I also see it in reviews of Sinn watches. What does this mean? Someone designs a product to meet certain demanding criteria and they get accused of "over engineering?" To my mind the term they want is "engineered." Anyway, I'll climb down from my soap box now, but OP, when you are reading reviews of Damasko watches on all the blogs out there please disregard this ridiculous term to describe them. They're not over-engineered; they're beautifully designed and engineered watches.

Best of luck with your incoming Damasko.

My DA44:


----------



## plarmium

I agree, over-engineering and Damasko don't go together at all. How can a watch that simply brings together everything you need (and doesn't add any ridiculous features) be referred to as over-engineered? Awkward.


----------



## mikem2277

Wow! I had a DA44 but never put it on leather.....I think I should have.


----------



## blue max

Myron said:


> I'm happily surprised I haven't seen my pet peeve in this thread yet -- use of the term "over-engineered" to describe Damasko. I also see it in reviews of Sinn watches. What does this mean? Someone designs a product to meet certain demanding criteria and they get accused of "over engineering?" To my mind the term they want is "engineered." Anyway, I'll climb down from my soap box now, but OP, when you are reading reviews of Damasko watches on all the blogs out there please disregard this ridiculous term to describe them. They're not over-engineered; they're beautifully designed and engineered watches.


I'm not sure it is an accusation, rather a compliment. The term suggesting meeting far higher standards of construction that is strictly necessary. The watch will still function with scratches, but ice hardening will make it more resilient. Well, that's my view anyway for what it's worth


----------



## Psalty

blue max said:


> I'm not sure it is an accusation, rather a compliment. The term suggesting meeting far higher standards of construction that is strictly necessary. The watch will still function with scratches, but ice hardening will make it more resilient. Well, that's my view anyway for what it's worth


In most circles, "over-engineered" suggests a kind of inelegance or inefficiency, using 10 bolts where 3 would have been sufficient. It was the standard epithet that BMW drivers launched against Daimler Benz, preferring their lightweight cars over the heavier bodied Mercs. The only place you never heard it said was from people who owned the Mercs, because their cars stayed together where others did not.

So, if the watch-world calls Damasko over-engineered, it only does so because their (other manufacturers') watches stay together okay without all the effort Damasko brings to the table. It may have come to be a compliment, but did not start as one.

For my money, Damasko's attention to engineering is the beauty of their watches. They're not just engineered; they are a sort of jubilation of engineering.


----------



## rreimer91

mikem2277 said:


> Wow! I had a DA44 but never put it on leather.....I think I should have.


I wear my DA46 on a Horween leather strap from etsy. Most comfortable way to wear it.


----------



## blue max

I was hoping that seeing one in the flesh would make this an easier choice. It hasn't!


----------



## wtma

Somehow the the airplane GMT hand on the Sinn kinda put me off, not a fan of such hands. Love the tangerine accent though.


----------



## plarmium

On a side note: The Lufthansa Cargo Version of the 857 lacks the "6", which makes the dial look unbalanced. I would go for the 857 Testaf or the 857 UTC.


----------



## blue max

I actually own them both – the Damasko just came. Both are second hand. These two are brand rivals, but hard to get to see in the flesh. I hoped seeing the Damasko would help me choose between them, but its like choosing between your children! You do have to choose from what's available when you don't buy new, but I would be happy with either one. The Damasko certainly looks more utilitarian compared to the Sinn. The Sinn almost seems 'soft' in comparison. The hands being much more stark white on the Damasko. Anyway, really happy not to be getting a divers watch. I really am fed up with seeing them. So, which would you choose?


----------



## Valtonio

On its way today!!! Thanks again for all the advice & help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plarmium

Congratulations! 

@ blue max: Are you referring to the Damasko chronograph and the Sinn 857 Lufthansa Cargo? I would choose the Sinn, because I am no chronograph guy and I prefer the cleaner look of the 857.


----------



## blue max

plarmium said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> @ blue max: Are you referring to the Damasko chronograph and the Sinn 857 Lufthansa Cargo? I would choose the Sinn, because I am no chronograph guy and I prefer the cleaner look of the 857.


Thank you and yes indeed. I shouldn't really keep both. How can I possibly wear one over the other, so choosing would be a nightmare. But there are differences for sure. I've never had a chronograph before, so have no idea if I'll use it!


----------



## daffie

Valtonio said:


> On its way today!!! Thanks again for all the advice & help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats  Fantastic choice.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Valtonio said:


> On its way today!!! Thanks again for all the advice & help...


That looks stunning. Very nice choice.


----------



## Valtonio

Time On My Hands said:


> That looks stunning. Very nice choice.


Thanks mate appreciate it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio

daffie said:


> Congrats  Fantastic choice.


Thanks a lot all thanks to you guys looking forward to getting on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio

Great watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

wtma said:


> <...>
> 
> You might also want to consider the models with rotating bezel if you want to make the most out of Damasko, I've heard people say it's one of the best bezels in the industry.


Indeed. After dozens of Seiko divers...never felt anything like it.


----------



## RSDA

Myron said:


> <...>
> 
> I have a DA44 and I love it...
> 
> ...the bezel action is just a little too loose for my taste.


Huh? Do we have the same watch? :think:


----------



## Killerstraps

mikem2277 said:


> Wow! I had a DA44 but never put it on leather.....I think I should have.


Did you have the bracelet? I hear they are amazing.

Killerstraps


----------



## blue max

I actually find it painful using bare fingers!


----------



## Psalty

blue max said:


> I actually find it painful using bare fingers!


MIne was that way when new. It annoyed me, so got a rag around the bezel and spun it. A lot. And then used some dry lube between the case and the bezel to free it up . It is still positive in feel and very unlikely to be knoocked, but it no longer hurts to turn.


----------

